# rinseless washes- whats your system?



## dexter101

I have been using Carpro EcH2O as a rinseless wash and getting on really well with it. The only thing I am struggling with slightly is the order to wash the car in. 

I always start with the roof and then work down but kind of in 3 layers:

Roof
Windows/tops of doors/bonnet
bottoms of doors/bottom of bumpers etc

The only thing I struggle with on this is the drying stage so end up going round again with a QD mixture and then dry.

Anyone shine any light on their ways. Does it matter if I do the whole door panel in 1 go?

Thanks


----------



## Naddy37

I only use ONR, the green one with wax in it. Purely because it’s easier. Depending how dirty the car is, it’ll be a 2bm wash.

My method is....

Pre-wash using a pump sprayer. Pre-wash roof, front and rear windows, side windows. Wash, dry.

Pre-wash both sides from windows down, and bonnet, the e-class is a saloon, so just top of boot. Wash, dry.

Pre-wash the most dirty areas, bonnet, front bumper, rear bumper, rear boot lid, and sills, wash, dry.

I’m trying out Chemical Guys After wash as a drying aid with some good results, and always use a drying towel to dry the car.


----------



## dexter101

Naddy37 said:


> I only use ONR, the green one with wax in it. Purely because it's easier. Depending how dirty the car is, it'll be a 2bm wash.
> 
> My method is....
> 
> Pre-wash using a pump sprayer. Pre-wash roof, front and rear windows, side windows. Wash, dry.
> 
> Pre-wash both sides from windows down, and bonnet, the e-class is a saloon, so just top of boot. Wash, dry.
> 
> Pre-wash the most dirty areas, bonnet, front bumper, rear bumper, rear boot lid, and sills, wash, dry.
> 
> I'm trying out Chemical Guys After wash as a drying aid with some good results, and always use a drying towel to dry the car.


Thanks, thats really useful, I find that Its a balancing act between doing too large an area at once with the pre wash and letting it soak for long enough. also need to get a better pump sprayer!


----------



## Bikeracer

I just snow foam all over and rinse off, then wash with ONR a panel at a time and then dry using a large folded cloth and a drying aid, buff off and move to next panel.

Allan


----------



## Naddy37

dexter101 said:


> Thanks, thats really useful, I find that Its a balancing act between doing too large an area at once with the pre wash and letting it soak for long enough. also need to get a better pump sprayer!


I recently brought a Hozelock 5litre pump sprayer. I was finding using a hand held pump sprayer was too heavy while pre-soaking the roof.

The 5litre sprayer has a nice long hose, makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## Sarahaw

Naddy, what do you use for prewash?


----------



## lowejackson

Sarahaw said:


> Naddy, what do you use for prewash?


My guess is the green ONR (ONRWW)


----------



## pt1

I have never used onr on really dirty car.i do the full usual wash for that.i use onr a lot in the summer and generally make up my onr solution in the bucket,i then use some of this to fill a pump sprayer.i spray a panel to soak it then wash with the onr and mitt then dry.if the car is just dusty i just work round the car,full panel at a time then finish on wheels.if its a bit dirtier i will do the top of the car,bottom sections then wheels.top it up with qd at the end and thats it.i have seen no swirling or scratching from this method

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Sarahaw said:


> Naddy, what do you use for prewash?





lowejackson said:


> My guess is the green ONR (ONRWW)


Correct, either the blue or green version of ONR


----------



## Peter_222

Used Ech02 this past weekend and I was very impressed. Took quite a while and I did find it left residue that needed buffed off but left a lovely slick finish and nice gloss.

Will probably be able to speed up with more practice. Didn't want to do my wheels to contaminate my soft 99 smooth egg sponge so bought some klin green monster cloths for that job.

Used deionised water in the bucket also. Definitely a useful tool given this weather. Thanks for the guidance above 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Enjoying ONR now, did struggle with dilutions but have it nailed now 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

BrummyPete said:


> Enjoying ONR now, did struggle with dilutions but have it nailed now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


What dilutions have you settled on now Pete?


----------



## BrummyPete

pxr5 said:


> What dilutions have you settled on now Pete?


4 capfuls from my 32oz bottle for approx 4 gallon of water, and I use the water from my bucket for my pre spray, I find this more than sufficient for all the dead bugs and flies etc so far, I haven't used it on a real mucky car yet but for summer use this seems like a good dilution

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

